# 2014 Corvette



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

[video]http://www.bloomberg.com/video/gm-shows-off-all-new-2014-corvette-m1XFSOsaST2jTsJPSnY2cQ.html[/video]

I like the way they modified the rear window and rear end.  Beautiful car.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah that's bad ass


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2013)

That looks like a new Camarro and a Ferrari F430 got it on and that is their love child.


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ill take a 2013 Nissan GT-R. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otBJxTv9CdU


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 15, 2013)

Air some dude at my gym has one.  Fucking sick.


----------



## amore169 (Jan 15, 2013)

Man thats nice!!! What ever happened to the Dodge Prowler? Did they stop making it?


----------



## g0re (Jan 15, 2013)

That camaro is pretty damn sick looking!!!


----------



## g0re (Jan 15, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> That camaro is pretty damn sick looking!!!



Wow corvette.... Wish I can edit.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm the opposite man. I can't stand the new rear end. Looks like the camero which is one of the ugliest cars I have ever seen. Vetts r supposed to b sexy, this thing looks like a box smashed with a Nissan front end.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2013)

new vette looks sick


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

amore169 said:


> Man thats nice!!! What ever happened to the Dodge Prowler? Did they stop making it?



I believe they stopped factory production.  But if you have enough money you could get Chrysler to build one special.  They (Chrysler) loved this car and built it knowing it would not make a profit or even break even.  Dodge/Chrysler has always taken risks.  Like being the first to put a real diesel in a heavy pick up.   Or the mini van concept.  Sometimes it pays off for them other times you get the Prowler or the Shadow.  Love the Prowlers


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> I'm the opposite man. I can't stand the new rear end. Looks like the camero which is one of the ugliest cars I have ever seen. Vetts r supposed to b sexy, this thing looks like a box smashed with a Nissan front end.



Maybe it will grow on you.  Im not a fan of the Camaro either.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 15, 2013)

^ ur prob right. When they first went to the no flip headlights I hated it... Then it grew on me.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 15, 2013)

The zr1 is a bad ass ride. I seen one in person black on black, looked mean as hell, but still sexy somehow


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

We had a black '07 Z06 and sold it.  Only 46 thousand miles on it. I almost lost my license because of this car.  Its impressive the power all the mfrs are gettin from the V8s is wild.  Now I drive my pick up.


----------



## Azog (Jan 15, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> Ill take a 2013 Nissan GT-R.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otBJxTv9CdU



Have fun letting computers drive for you 

And its about damn time for a new model. The best bargain in performance cars is back. I will have one!


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 15, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> We had a black '07 Z06 and sold it.  Only 46 thousand miles on it. I almost lost my license because of this car.  Its impressive the power all the mfrs are gettin from the V8s is wild.  Now I drive my pick up.



Lucky man. I drove a 2004 z06. That was before the body change but it still had 405 hp. I can only imagine what that 07 was like


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 15, 2013)

I will have one.  Made up my mind already..  Fucking love it.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 15, 2013)

don't care for new vetts they hit their peak 69 or 70


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 15, 2013)

They should start designing it to be mid engine, other tha. That, it's beautiful. I also however, believe that the difference between the "low end" and the zr1. All that said...I'd hit it..


----------



## JOMO (Jan 15, 2013)

Im with Mistah187 on this. I dont like how its modified, but it might grow on me. Im still a fan of the C5 body type also. I still want a 2000 Z06.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 15, 2013)

JOMO said:


> I still want a 2000 Z06.



If you find one buy 10.  Thats a super rare car since they didnt come out until 2001 LOL.  Just fuckin with ya.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 15, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> If you find one buy 10.  Thats a super rare car since they didnt come out until 2001 LOL.  Just fuckin with ya.



Shit! I miss the edit button.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 15, 2013)

I herad them say on the news that the new one is the next Stingray. The last year was 75.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 15, 2013)

German car fan myself - I have a 09' M3 Convertible as the daily driver and a 10' x5M as the grocery getter/kid transport.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2013)

im more excited about the motor than the body.  I use to race LT1/LS1's


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Lucky man. I drove a 2004 z06. That was before the body change but it still had 405 hp. I can only imagine what that 07 was like



the 07 is not all that much faster.  your 04 would go 12.00 @ 118 in the qtr.  the 07 427 motor only does 11.7 @ 123.....your 04 is 350rwhp @ 3075lbs.....07 450rwhp but 3270lbs, once you get to these power levels the factory pilot sport tires or F1 super cars just dont cut it.  a solid drag radial in the back and a toyo or kuhmo roadrace tire up front.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 15, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> I'm the opposite man. I can't stand the new rear end. Looks like the camero which is one of the ugliest cars I have ever seen. Vetts r supposed to b sexy, this thing looks like a box smashed with a Nissan front end.



I'm not feeling it. The only thing that is impressive is the interior. It's looks too much like a "transformer" car..


----------



## PFM (Jan 15, 2013)

I buy, drive and ride American. When I grow up I'll get a Cadillac Roadster.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> I buy, drive and ride American. When I grow up I'll get a Cadillac Roadster.



i got to drive the XLR once..... nice ride, but too soft of a suspension.  guess you older guys may like that tho


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 15, 2013)

I love Corvettes!


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 15, 2013)

sick man... But i always liked the dodge viper better if I were to buy a US sports car.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 15, 2013)




----------

